# Pigeon Laid 2 eggs on my balcony and is scared to come back! HELP!



## golubzapocetak (Jul 1, 2014)

We weren't home the whole day, and when we got back, we found a pigeon had laid an egg. When i woke up today, there were 2 eggs  We can't leave them on our balcony because we go out there all the time, and she's scared to lay on them while we're there, so they'll be cold. I was thinking of moving them on the nearest window seal. Is that ok?
Here's a video of the nest's exact location: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl7R25mIs20

Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If these eggs are so new, then there will be no life in them yet. You would, in that case, be able to just dump them. If they had been there, let's say, a week then it would be quite different.

Moving the eggs would only mean the pigeon would not recognise them. At the egg/nest stage it is the location they go by, almost down to the centimetre.

If you us your balcony frequently, it is probably best not to have nests and pigeons on it anyway.


----------



## navinpigeon (Jul 2, 2014)

you should gather the following materials and make a simple egg incubator

-tote bin
-heating pad
-bowl of water
-thermometer
-small cloth
-thick quilt
-large blanket

take the tote bin, and place the heating pad in it and turn it to the low setting or high setting or whatever setting takes and keeps the heat pad at 95 to 100 degrees fahrenheit place the quilt over the heat pad and keep the bowl of water on the quilt, near the bowl place the egg/s on the quilt and keep the thermometer in between the two eggs and cover them with the rag or small cloth, its helpful to mark an x on one side of the egg and an o on the other, then a few times a day you must turn them from x to o or o to x , after covering them with the small cloth, you can cover the bin and throw the blanket over the bin! there! now you can incubate the eggs! pigeons eggs hatch in two weeks but check daily to turn them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> If these eggs are so new, then there will be no life in them yet. You would, in that case, be able to just dump them. If they had been there, let's say, a week then it would be quite different.
> 
> ...


*^^^^ The following advice is BEST for the birds. They will find another place that is secure.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

navinpigeon said:


> you should gather the following materials and make a simple egg incubator
> 
> -tote bin
> -heating pad
> ...


*We don't advise this, especially for people who are novices to pigeons. You cannot incubate pigeon eggs like you do with chicken eggs, it is very hard to try to duplicate the correct temperature, moisture the parents give when brooding. Once hatched (if you can have them hatch without health issues, suffering, and needless death) how are you going to replace the pigeon milk the parents feed them and teach them how to navigate their stressful world? *


----------



## navinpigeon (Jul 2, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *We don't advise this, especially for people who are novices to pigeons. You cannot incubate pigeon eggs like you do with chicken eggs, it is very hard to try to duplicate the correct temperature, moisture the parents give when brooding. Once hatched (if you can have them hatch without health issues, suffering, and needless death) how are you going to replace the pigeon milk the parents feed them and teach them how to navigate their stressful world? *


This can work well for most birds and pigeons are no exception to it. Most pet store and avian veterinarian workers can supply a baby bird formula to mix and feed with warm water, I have heard that some people have raised pigeons with this formula from day one of the pigeons birth. This way, the "makeshift pigeon milk" can act as the real one. Gradually some smaller seed can be added to the fake pigeon milk and slowly reducing the amount of bird formula and increasing the amount of bird seeds is done to get the bird to eat on its own. 
As with the stressful world, the pigeons will learn their way through life as with all other birds, other wise the pigeons make great house pets and if you really don't need them, there will be some that would want them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

navinpigeon said:


> This can work well for most birds and pigeons are no exception to it. Most pet store and avian veterinarian workers can supply a baby bird formula to mix and feed with warm water, I have heard that some people have raised pigeons with this formula from day one of the pigeons birth. This way, the "makeshift pigeon milk" can act as the real one. Gradually some smaller seed can be added to the fake pigeon milk and slowly reducing the amount of bird formula and increasing the amount of bird seeds is done to get the bird to eat on its own.
> As with the stressful world, the pigeons will learn their way through life as with all other birds, other wise the pigeons make great house pets and if you really don't need them, there will be some that would want them.



Skyeking is right. Even if the eggs do hatch, it is very difficult to raise the babies from day one. The poor things will have many problems and usually suffer needlessly and die anyway. Why would you want to do that? It's needless suffering and not fair to the babies. And they don't, BTW learn their way through life in the stressful world by themselves. The parents and flock teach them how to survive, where and how to find food and water, and how to avoid predators. When raised in captivity, they have no clue on any of those things. As for making them house pets, is that really fair to a bird that should be free to live a free life? A house pet is not the ideal life for an animal that should live free. It's settling to survive. Different if the bird is already here, and isn't releasable, and there is no choice. Here there is a choice. Let them go. The birds will nest elsewhere and raise a family as they should.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

navinpigeon said:


> This can work well for most birds and pigeons are no exception to it. Most pet store and avian veterinarian workers can supply a baby bird formula to mix and feed with warm water, I have heard that some people have raised pigeons with this formula from day one of the pigeons birth. This way, the "makeshift pigeon milk" can act as the real one. Gradually some smaller seed can be added to the fake pigeon milk and slowly reducing the amount of bird formula and increasing the amount of bird seeds is done to get the bird to eat on its own.
> As with the stressful world, the pigeons will learn their way through life as with all other birds, other wise the pigeons make great house pets and if you really don't need them, there will be some that would want them.


*
Your advice is wrong and inhumane to potential babies, listen to the experts. 
...AND since eggs aren't even incubated then there is no life this is not even necessary. *


----------



## navinpigeon (Jul 2, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *
> Your advice is wrong and inhumane to potential babies, listen to the experts.
> ...AND since eggs aren't even incubated then there is no life this is not even necessary. *


What do you consider an expert? Haven't you payed attention to what I wrote? It shows a way to incubate eggs whether proper way or not, it's better than nothing! Inhumane? Really? If it's unreleasable, due to being parented by humans, do you still want to release it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is somewhat pointless.

1) The poster merely asked about moving the eggs. 

2) The eggs were new-laid and will not have life in them, plus if they have not had the bird(s) sitting them since then, they never will have life in them.

If the poster comes back and says they do want to raise a couple of pigeons, fine, otherwise this is really irrelevant.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

navinpigeon said:


> What do you consider an expert? Haven't you payed attention to what I wrote? It shows a way to incubate eggs whether proper way or not, it's better than nothing! *Inhumane? Really?* If it's unreleasable, due to being parented by humans, do you still want to release it?



The reason it is inhumane, is that they are not easily raised from day one. Even experienced people in that would find it difficult. The poor babies end up with all sorts of problems, and they suffer because of it. Is that not inhumane when there is no reason to do that? As has been mentioned, there is no life started in them at this point, so just tossing them would be getting rid of empty eggs. Isn't that kinder than putting babies through a lot of problems and suffering. They don't deserve that just to see if it can be done.


----------

